# 2010 Specialized Langster



## Dave Hickey

It's not cheap at $440 for frame and fork but it sure looks sweet


----------



## ukiahb

Indeed!.....I'm sorely tempted, the fork looks very Italian and so do the chrome stays. haven't seem that combo on a TIG welded frame before but looks great


----------



## tihsepa

Wonder if the whole frame is chrome?


----------



## VaughnA

Drool!! I may be talking to my buddy at the local specialized shop..


----------



## JaeP

definately drool worthy. Is it steel? Do they have more track bike demensions?


----------



## DIRT BOY

JaeP said:


> definately drool worthy. Is it steel? Do they have more track bike demensions?


Yes, its steel. No word on the geo yet.

Kinda looks like a Red Madison.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Its nice looking. Guys on BF said the $440 price is WITHOUT the fork.


----------



## DIRT BOY

*Sweet SS from Specialized*


----------



## tihsepa

Cool fatboy. 

And it can be hAD FOR ONLY 2800.00.
Such a deal.


----------



## majura

Dave Hickey said:


> It's not cheap at $440 for frame and fork but it sure looks sweet



*Fixed (no pun intended)

..Far better than the 2009 themed efforts.


----------



## roadfix

JaeP said:


> Do they have more track bike demensions?


I would assume so, as it has no bottle cage braze ons...


----------



## ESCAPE

*2010 Langster*

From what I have been told the steel Langster geo is similar to the Allez (so not track specific).
I posted more 2010 Specialized bikes here: http://thebicycleescape.blogspot.com/2009/05/2010-specialized-bicycles.html


----------



## David Loving

Is the white frame a L'ster frame, too?


----------



## ESCAPE

David Loving said:


> Is the white frame a L'ster frame, too?


Yes the steel Langster frame comes is either Red/Chrome or White.


----------



## CleavesF

They should have stayed with their Alu roots. 

This is essentially the copy of the Madison rehash... which frankly was a good move going from Alu to Steel, but not specialized...

This fixie trend is nice since prices are dropping everywhere, but it's definitely is getting old also.


----------



## mondayC

So now if I want to rep my favorite city, I have to add my own corny decals?

Seriously though, it looks good, but $440 for a rehashed Schwinn Madison is sort of a lot.


----------



## Howard3

Would anyone happen to know what quality of steel (etc. Chromoly 4130, Reynolds 520, etc.) we are talking about here?


----------



## CleavesF

At this price? 4130... has to be. Reynolds anything can't be had new for under 500 bucks.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Not track geo, but no bottle braze-ons? Cmon now. Price doesnt bother me so much, no cages is a deal breaker for me though.


----------



## palu

Looks good, but I don't like this step they've taken. Should've stayed aluminum. Looks like Capo wins on getting added to my stable.

Also, threaded headset? Why? I'm not against threaded headsets, but just curious why they chose to go that route.


----------



## David Loving

Wabi bikes - a forum advertiser - makes a steel Reynolds 725 frame for $350.00

http://wabicycles.com/classic_bike_spec_teal.html

I got my eye on one of them; maybe retire the cannondale ss and replace it with this one fixed and go ss on the old gios.


----------



## 88 rex

Ehhh..........It's ok. I don't see anything that makes me HAVE to have it.


----------



## Howard3

*520*



CleavesF said:


> At this price? 4130... has to be. Reynolds anything can't be had new for under 500 bucks.


I had an E-mail conversation yesterday with a Specialized representative. He said that the frame would be Reynolds 520. He also said that the geometry for the steel frame would be the same as the geometry found on the Aluminum Langster.


----------



## Normbilt

Just saw pics today

2010 Langster Steel Frameset.$440.00

$440.00 is reasonable

Reynolds 520 Tubing Available in Red/Chrome or White

Langster Steel Frameset Bike Geometry 
Sizing 47 49 52 54 56 58 61


----------



## Normbilt

Langster Steel Frameset Bike Geometry

Size 47 49 52 54 56 58 61 

Seat-Tube Length, B-B Center to Top 490mm 510mm 540mm 560mm 580mm 600mm 630mm 

Top-Tube Length, Horizontal 505mm 518mm 537mm 548mm 565mm 582mm 600mm 

B-B Drop 71.5mm 71.5mm 71.5mm 69mm 69mm 67.5mm 67.5mm 

Chain-Stay Length 392mm 405mm 405mm 405mm 405mm 407mm 410mm 

Seat-Tube Angle 76° 75.5° 74° 73.5° 73.25° 73° 72.5° 

Head-Tube Angle 71° 71.75° 72.5° 72.5° 73° 73° 73.5° 

Fork Rake 45mm 45mm 45mm 45mm 43mm 43mm 43mm 

Trail 60mm 65mm 60mm 60mm 59mm 59mm 56mm 

Front-Center 580mm 580mm 580mm 587mm 595mm 610mm 617mm 

Wheelbase 961mm 974mm 975mm 982mm 991mm 1008mm 1018mm 

Stand-Over Height 767mm 746mm 767mm 791mm 817mm 841mm 866mm 

Head-Tube Length 77mm 77mm 97mm 122mm 147mm 172mm 197mm 

Handle-Bar Width 400mm 400mm 400mm 420mm 420mm 440mm 440mm 

Stem Length 80mm 80mm 90mm 100mm 100mm 110mm 120mm 

Crank Length 170mm 170mm 170mm 172.5mm 172.5mm 175mm 175mm 

Seat-Post Length 300mm 300mm 350mm 350mm 350mm 350mm 350mm 

TT is measured horizontally from center of HT to center of ST


----------



## alexedge

As an alternative, think about checking out Soma Fabrication. Any of their frameset can be had for around $400, they use Tange Prestige chromoly. They have a track bike, a road bike, and a 'relaxed geometry' road bike.

FYI: Reynolds 520 IS chromoly:

_520 is the proprietary designation for a range of butted frame tubes made by Reynolds using a chromium molybdenum steel alloy similar to the AISI 4130 standard.

Other manufacturers also make butted frame tubes of AISI 4130 chromium molybdenum alloy.

The raw material used for Reynolds 520 is essentially 4130, so the difference between 520 and 4130 is that 520 refers to the finished tube sets from Reynolds, while 4130 is simply a steel alloy that other manufacturers use to make their own tube sets competing with Reynolds 520._

Same deal for the Tange Prestige tubesets Soma uses.

Note that I am not in any way affiliated with Soma Fab, I don't even own one.


----------



## tcurtbike

I presume the S-Works Langster will be an actual track bike?


----------



## CleavesF

Marketing wins all the time. Reynolds FTW.


----------



## tedgrant

1970s schwinn appearance, going away from alu is problematic, aluminum/carbon fork is what made the langster different from the horde of steel bikes ( nothing wrong with steel). alu is better on a velodrome anyway


----------

